
Tech trends we can’t wait to see in 2017 as a design team - UXstudio
https://uxstudioteam.com/ux-blog/tech-trends-2017/
======
UXstudio
As a design team, we are fond of innovations changing the user experience. We
collected all the tech trends we expect in 2017 that will probably affect our
lives.

